

Apple reports second quarter results - anderzole
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/04/20results.html

======
DilipJ
Incredible. Their revenues were over 1.5B above analyst estimates.

And now they're within 30B of Microsoft, market cap wise. Unbelievable! Seeing
the momentum their stock is on, and considering they'll have IPad revenue
coming in over the next couple of quarters, it looks like sometime this year
Apple will be worth more than MS...just think of how epic a comeback that is

